# ROS changing Address



## apple (1 Jul 2009)

Hi Guys

Can you change your company address with the revenue online, using ROS or do you need to ring the revenue.

Cheers


----------



## Graham_07 (2 Jul 2009)

Don't believe you can do this on ROS. You need to send a letter or email  to your district.


----------



## contemporary (2 Jul 2009)

Graham_07 said:


> Don't believe you can do this on ROS. You need to send a letter or email  to your district.



That is correct, letter is better from experience


----------

